# Got a haircut & guy's number today!



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Today I was at the mall to get my hair cut. I normally hate doing that b/c of dealing with hairdressers, but my mom was really on my back about it. So I go after she sets up the appointment.

So I'm waiting for the appointment, and I happen to pass by the Godiva store I used to work in. I happen to see a guy who I used to work with still in the store. We used to talk all the time while I was working there, but often got different shifts and after I left (I was a seasonal hire) we hadn't talked for a few months. 

I go up to the second floor where I can still watch the store. I'm hesitating whether to walk in and say hi - I've been in the same situation before and always decided to just avoid it. But today he actually came out of the store and was walking to get something to eat. 

So I impusively decide to go for an intercept. I head to the escalators, but I'm kind of slow because of other people, and while I'm on the down escalator I see him on the up escalator.

But then he suddenly notices me and waves - then ran down the up escalators! Didn't expect that!

So we talk for a bit - he asks if I'm going to otakon (we're both anime fans). I am going, and he is too though just for one day. Some brief chit-chat and he leaves.
I go back up for my appointment when I start feeling like I should have asked his number to see if we could meet up during otakon.
I'm running a little late, but decide to wait. 
In the end, I caught him again as he was hading toward the escalators again (made it look accidental), and actually did trade numbers with him!!!

I've never done that in my life before so I was pretty excited.

Then I went and got my hair done. Hairdresser was kind of chatty but nothing I couldn't handle. Almost forgot the tip but remembered! So now I have a pretty nice layered haircut and possibly someone to hang out with at the convention this weekend. Two birds with one stone!


----------



## ItemEleven (Apr 1, 2009)

Well done


----------



## thecraftyveteran (Jul 13, 2009)

good job, im happy for you


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Pics or it didn't happen . jk. Well done SL


----------



## homer (Nov 23, 2008)

:boogie


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Sounds like awesomeness!!


----------



## Alora Star (Nov 19, 2008)

*...*

You roll !!!:clap :clap :clap It's great you pursued him!


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

Well done Steph, you did great!


----------



## Catching Fire (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice anime alway seems to bring people together


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Love to hear of girls taking action like that. Great job!


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

girls who go after a guy is a great thing. Girl with SA who goes after a guy is triumphant! Congrats!


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

That's awesome!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Sweet!


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey, that's awesome!:clap I wish I could meet a girl like that.


----------



## Hellosunshine (Mar 13, 2009)

Good work and congrats on getting that number :yay! I know how feel! I haven't been to the salon in years cause I hate it so much.


----------



## TigerLilyie (Jul 14, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Phibes (Mar 8, 2009)

can you please post your newly styled headshot.


----------



## john1990 (Oct 20, 2012)

S.T.A.T. said:


> girls who go after a guy is a great thing. Girl with SA who goes after a guy is triumphant! Congrats!


agree!!!


----------



## Anti depressant (Jan 29, 2011)

Why was this user banned??? That does not make sense.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Anti depressant said:


> Why was this user banned??? That does not make sense.


I forget now. I remember thinking it was dumb, at the time.

I saw this thread and was like, "OH SHE IS BACK!"


----------

